# Re-animation turns to fire roasted mummy



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I saw this article today on failblog. I tried to find the original source and this was as close as I could come.

Mummy Fried

Apparently, a woman's elder sister died of natural causes and the younger sister kept the body preserved in gasoline and tried to re animate her. The last attempt with electricity which caught the body on fire.....

Somebody must have watched young Frankenstein a few too many times.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh my GOD, that is completely insane!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's completely nuts and straight out of a horror flick.

Sounds like it would make for a good scene in a haunt too.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Smores anyone?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Whoops.


----------

